# Fehler beim Update von GCC 3.1.1 auf 3.2

## Altanos

Hi,

ich bin gerade dabei ein emerge für gcc 3.2 zu machen. Wie kann ich meinen gcc 3.1 gefahrlos austauschen. Ich will in nicht unemergen und anschließend feststellen, dass mein System nicht mehr funktioniert.  :Wink: 

CU

AltanosLast edited by Altanos on Tue Aug 20, 2002 6:10 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Altanos

Hi,

jetzt hab ich mich wohl in die Nesseln gesetzt. Nach dem ich mit Kportagemaster mir gcc 3.2 heute Nacht emerged habe kann ich verschiedene Programme nicht mehr starten. Fehlermeldung: kann shared libary libstc++.so.4 nicht finden. 

Ich habe gcc 3.1 noch gar nicht unemerged. Ich werde wohl nochmal eine emeger gcc machen, da er dann wieder den 3.1 hohlen will.  :Sad:  Oder hat mir jemand eine Idee, wie ich diesen Fehler wieder beheben kann?

Emerge glib hat nicht funtioniert, ist abgebrochen. Und Emerge kde ist schon bei arts abgebrochen (war das erste Programm). 

BTW wie kann man einen unterbrochenen emerge wieder starten, ohne dass er wieder von ganz von vorn los geht. Ich meinte falls ein emerge z. B. durch einen Stromausfall unterbrochen wurde.

Danke für eure Hilfe.

CU

Altanos

----------

## Basti_litho

Soweit ich gelesen hab, ist der gcc3.2 nicht kompatibel zum 3.1 d.h. 

um den gcc3.2 benutzen zu können musst du alles neu kompilieren  :Very Happy: 

mfg

----------

## Altanos

Hi,

 *Quote:*   

> Soweit ich gelesen hab, ist der gcc3.2 nicht kompatibel zum 3.1 d.h. 
> 
> um den gcc3.2 benutzen zu können musst du alles neu kompilieren 

 

dass hatte ich ja vor, bloß wollte das ja nicht funktionieren, sie Bsp. kde.

Ich habe immer noch die Hoffnung, dass wenn ich heute Abend emeger gcc mach und der gcc 3.1 wieder aufs System kommt, dass dann die Programme wieder funktionieren.   :Confused: 

CU

Altanos

----------

## Altanos

so, jetzt hab ich unter /etc/env.d/05gcc den Pfad wieder auf den alten gesetzt meine alten Programme laufen wieder, aber wenn ich gcc -v mache bekomme ich gcc 3.2 was kann ich dagegen machen?

CU

Altanos

----------

## Basti_litho

ich weiß leider nicht ob sich der gcc3.2 neben den gcc3.2 installiert, ich glaube nicht.

villeicht hilfts dir ja den link "make.profile" in /etc wieder auf "default-1.0-gcc3" zu setzen.

mfg

----------

## Altanos

habe jetzt gcc nochmal neu emerged und siehe da, jetzt kommt auch wieder gcc 3.1.1 wenn ich die Version abfrage. Ich weis nur nicht, ob ich den 3.2 jetzt einfach mit emerge -C sys-devel/gcc-3.2 wieder deinstallieren kann ohne mein System erneut zu zerschießen.

CU

Altanos

----------

## Basti_litho

never touch a running system   :Very Happy: 

mfg

----------

## Basti_litho

never touch a running system   :Very Happy: 

mfg

----------

## DarkE

Ich kann nur für mich sprechen:

Ein Update von gcc-3.2_pre ( benützt die C++ ABI von gcc-3.1.* ) auf gcc-3.2 lief in sofern problemlos, dass Gnome2 usw. noch weiter lief.

Aber Programme wie zB. "man" usw. nicht.

Der Kern der Sache ist:

Alle C-Programme funktionieren weiterhin problemlos, alle C++-Programme brechen mit der Fehlermeldung:

psi: /usr/lib/gcc-lib/i686-pc-linux-gnu/3.2/libstdc++.so.5: version `CXXABI_1' not found (required by /usr/qt/3/lib/libqt-mt.so.3)

( und mehr ) ab.

Alle C++-Programme müssen neu kompiliert werden (d.h. "qt" und "kde" als Beispiele ). C-Programme nicht

----------

## Altanos

Ich werde es erstmal bei gcc 3.1.1 lassen, da ich noch keinen grossen Vorteil von gcc 3.2 kenne. Werde es mal so halten wie Basti_litho gesagt hat: never touch a running system

----------

